# Crispy Bacon



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Okay, I've been playing with ways to get the crispy bacon I need for sandwiches and salads. Skillet, oven, cooling rack, microwave... The only way I seem to get really crisp bacon is deep frying. Any other suggestions?

Jeff


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oven!!

Deep pan, like 9 x 12 cake pan. 400 degrees. About 15 minutes. Crispier if you put a rack in your pan, so the grease drips off. 

Be careful removing the pan from the oven. The grease sloshes.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Oven!!
> 
> Deep pan, like 9 x 12 cake pan. 400 degrees. About 15 minutes. Crispier if you put a rack in your pan, so the grease drips off.
> 
> Be careful removing the pan from the oven. The grease sloshes.


I second the rack method, and the caution.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

My vote is Waffle House.

I've never been a good bacon cooker myself. Personally, I've had the best luck grilling on a flat rack I was given years ago...and which has now disappeared. Oh well... Waffle House it is!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Oven is my preferred method too.....


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Gas grill on a pan. 

I like the oven too, but if you put a pound cake in right after it.....bacon flavored pound cake....wait, let me think.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I always get crispy bacon in my cast iron skillet


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

cook it on foil on the grill


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Oven with a rack is drier, but still limp. Crispiest is deep fryer, second is a cast iron skillet. Looking for bacon I can cool, then just crumble between my fingers.

Jefg


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Longer in the oven.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Electric griddle.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cast iron skillet on medium heat using a bacon press. Works for me for bacon lettuce and tomato sandwiches, breakfast and recipes where I need bacon bits.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All good ideas.

My favorite way, which is not used often, is on a wire rack over a bed of coals that extends beyond the edge of the bacon.

A nice slow even crisping that stays stretched out. I admit it's fine for camping but not practical when you want a BLT NOW.

All the drippings go up in more delicious smoke and clean up is a snap. It might be a good way to cook a bunch and freeze some for days and weeks ahead.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am having palpitations about the methods that waste the bacon drippings.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am having palpitations about the methods that waste the bacon drippings.


Ha. So many good places for the drippings too.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You can make crispy bacon anywhere by any method, just take good bacon and over cook it -- YUCK!!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I had much the same thought. 
I thought the title was about over cooked bacon and I guess I’m a way it is !
I was hoping for helpful hints on how not to let my bacon over cook


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Oven!!
> 
> Deep pan, like 9 x 12 cake pan. 400 degrees. About 15 minutes. Crispier if you put a rack in your pan, so the grease drips off.
> 
> Be careful removing the pan from the oven. The grease sloshes.


Yelp found this at Hunting Camp one time. Best Bacon I ever had.

big rockpile


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> I always get crispy bacon in my cast iron skillet


^ This. I actually just bought a 12-inch square cast iron griddle pan for cooking bacon.

But you've got to cook it a medium heat to avoid major shrinkage.

Those aluminum griddle pans only get hot in the middle.

Smaller than 12 inches won't accomodate a whole slice of bacon lengthwise.

I tried microwave cooking and it made a terrible mess.

I tried oven cooking and never got the bacon as crispy as I would like it to be, took too long, and made a mess in the oven.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

To do bacon right wrap it around a stuffed jalapeno pepper, place on a cookie sheet and put in the outdoor grill till done. I stuff the peppers with cream cheese and the thermometer on the grill says 500 but not sure I believe that.


----------



## mnmsmom (Oct 22, 2016)

The electric griddle is always good because you get it as done as you(or the other crazy people in my family who all want it limpy!want.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I like it wrapped around a large shrimp.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Grandma used to broil bacon in the oven on a broiler pan. For whatever reason, grandpa liked his bacon cooked to the consistency of a cracker and that's how it came out.


----------



## LoneWolf1970 (Jan 9, 2019)

weaselfire said:


> Okay, I've been playing with ways to get the crispy bacon I need for sandwiches and salads. Skillet, oven, cooling rack, microwave... The only way I seem to get really crisp bacon is deep frying. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Jeff



If you have a steak or hamburger press, put it on the bacon. I use an electric skillet or griddle. Set it to 325 place the bacon in the pan and place the press on top for about 4 minutes. Place the bacon on paper towels to let the grease drain off. After it cools it will be crispy. Bacon is never crispy when it first comes out of the pan.


----------

